

Ask HN: Subscription Based Service - stepbak84

I want to create a subscription based web service to facilitate sharing specific content that a user (subscriber) owns.<p>-The subscriber would have a specific page sub-directory of the website where admins would place their content, and the user would use to share with their friends<p>-The content or URL for a specific user should be able to be password protected. Meaning, if the content is private, public users would have to supply a password<p>- The content would expire at the end of the subscription and the page would be temporarily disabled, enticing them to re-up the subscription.<p>My question is this. I want to build the site by customizing a CMS like wordpress, joomla, drupal or any other good content management system.<p>For subscription based services like what I describe, what would be the best way to go? Ideally the customizations are to be limited.<p>I read all of your articles and posts.  This is such a great community.  I longed for the day I would either have something to contribute, or have a question to ask.<p>Thanks guys!
======
stepbak84
Could someone at least suggest where I can find my answer? Maybe another
community?

------
stepbak84
I fear that this won't get answered. Can anyone help?

